# hacksaw for cutting into washers?



## chughes10 (Nov 16, 2016)

What I have is a stack of three washers (3/8th inner hole) that have been steel-epoxy'd together to form a cylindrical stack. I need to do some shaping of this stack, and they are zinc-plated. What are some cheap options that could get the job done? I need to be able to cut one side flat and shape another into a hook-like pattern. I heard from one person that a hacksaw with the right blade can do that, but other places say that it won't work very well. Given how small the material is that I am working with, I don't want to run it through my bandsaw and risk chopping my fingers off if it gets caught on the blade.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

A hacksaw is made to cut steel, I don't see any problem


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

chughes10 said:


> Given how small the material is that I am working with, I don't want to run it through my bandsaw and risk chopping my fingers off if it gets caught on the blade.


When machining or milling metal you spend much more time 'fixturing', or devising ways of holding the work than woodworking. Perhaps you could fix the washers onto some scrap, perhaps bolting it to the scrap. Then bandsaw the scrap, the washers, and perhaps even the sacrificial bolt and nut.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Can you get it on a grinder? 
I've shaped washers on my grinder by holding them tightly with vice grips.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You might have better luck with a jewellers saw and a file if profiles are involved.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> Can you get it on a grinder?
> I've shaped washers on my grinder by holding them tightly with vice grips.


I like this idea. I have done similar.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's about the heat*

Heat from grinding will cause the epoxy to come apart. You need to bolt them together to work on them safely. Better yet get a solid piece of steel round, drill your 3/8" hole in the center and then you can machine, grind or saw them at will. :smile3:


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

You may want to use silver solder next time. The flat is easily done on the bench grinder, dip often to keep cool. The other shape may be possible by clamping the work in the vice and using a cut off blade in an angle grinder, spray with a squirt bottle while cutting.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Dremel tools DO actually work for small machining like this.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

mikechell said:


> Dremel tools DO actually work for small machining like this.


I sculpted the tips of some Klein needlenose pliers that I found to make into snap ring pliers with my Dremel and a cutting disk.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Larry Schweitzer said:


> You may want to use silver solder next time. The flat is easily done on the bench grinder, dip often to keep cool. The other shape may be possible by clamping the work in the vice and using a cut off blade in an angle grinder, spray with a squirt bottle while cutting.


+1 on this approach.


----------

